# I'm @ Fairfield Glade-rafting question



## Medcinmn (Jul 4, 2009)

We're currently @ Wyndham Fairfield Glade until 7/10 and would like to raft.  It looks like the closest place for us is outside Gatlinburg (we have a 4 and 7 y/o, so probably limited to the lower Pigeon).  I'm looking at these places but am open to suggestions:
http://www.raftinginthesmokies.com/trips.php
http://www.raftoutdooradventures.com/map.html

Does anybody have any experience with these or others?  Also, how long a trip is it to the rafting areas from Fairfield Glade?

Thx,

Aaron


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 5, 2009)

How is Fairfield Glades and what is there to do?  Looking at a possible exchange there since we now live close to Nashville.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 5, 2009)

Medcinmn said:


> Does anybody have any experience with these or others?  Also, how long a trip is it to the rafting areas from Fairfield Glade?
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Aaron




When I Mapquested it, it said it's about 1 1/2 hours between Fairfield Glade and Gatlinburg, if this helps....


----------



## Medcinmn (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks,  I got the same thing.  These places are actually East of Gatlinburg and it's not clear if their address is a physical location or mailing address.

Riverdees-  FFG resort is very nice and a big golfing community however, we don't golf and are travelling with a 4 and 7 y/o.  They had a lot to do on the 4th-arts and crafts shows, kids games, painting etc, then fireworks.

Some things that are planned for this week:  3 on 3 basketball tournament, Wii tournaments (baseball, bowling, golf, tennis boxing), several bands, mini golf tournament, separate adult and children outdoor pool parties.  There are at least 15-20 activities planned on each day of the week from cardio workouts, kids' clubs, tennis lessons to scrapbooking and everything in between.

There is a grocery store just a couple miles away along with an outlet mall nearby.  Plenty of restaurants as well on site and within a short drive.

Hope that helps.

-Aaron


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lucky you.  FF Glade is our favorite resort.


----------



## Medcinmn (Jul 6, 2009)

Since our week at Fairfield Glade ends on Friday and our week in Sapphire Valley doesn't begin until Saturday, we were going to get a hotel for 1 night.  However, my wife was able to use some of our points for 2 nights @ Tree Tops.  

We're going to check out of here a day early and stay @ Tree Tops Thursday and Friday, then head to Sapphire Valley Saturday.

That'll save me from driving back and forth to Gatlinburg twice.


----------

